# NS post Heritage engines drawings



## DLW1945 (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi All
http://www.nscorp.com/nscportal/nsc...mages.html


Dave


----------



## Conrail Mark (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks DLW, they look great - we just need USA or Aristo to replicate the schemes on their SD70MAC or Dash 9s now.


----------



## Rail Planet (Jan 22, 2012)

I can relate to the Conrail paint the most, but they're all going to be cool.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

cool thanks


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Nickel Plate #8100
http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=393441

Southern #8099
http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/Lo...?id=167867


----------



## DLW1945 (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi All
The newest N&W

http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=394626


----------



## DLW1945 (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi All
These are the Road Numbers


NS 8098 Conrail
NS 8099 Southern
NS 8100 Nickel Plate Road
NS 8101 Central of Georgia
NS 8102 Pennsylvania 
NS 8103 Interstate
NS 8104 Lehigh Valley
NS 8105 Norfolk & Western
NS 8114 Norfolk Southern

NS 1065 Savanna & Atlanta
NS 1066 New York Central
NS 1067 Erie 
NS 1068 Reading
NS 1069 Virginian 
NS 1070 Wabash
NS 1071 Central of New Jersey
NS 1072 Illinois Terminal
NS 1073 Penn Central
NS 1074 Lackawanna 



Dave


----------



## DLW1945 (Feb 10, 2008)

Central of Georgia 8101, Norfolk Southern's fourth Heritage locomotive,



http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=394275&nseq=11


----------



## DLW1945 (Feb 10, 2008)

Pennsylvania 8102, Norfolk Southern's sixth heritage 



http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=395494&nseq=3


----------



## DLW1945 (Feb 10, 2008)

Interstate 8105, Norfolk Southern's seventh heritage




http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=395594&nseq=1


----------



## DLW1945 (Feb 10, 2008)

NKP 8100 leads train 651 west around Horseshoe Curve on track 3 


http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=395815&nseq=0


----------



## DLW1945 (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi All



Southern 8099, Norfolk Southern's second Heritage locomotive, leads train 38Q through Northeast Tennessee enroute to Roanoke from Knoxville. This is its maiden run in revenue service.


http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=392928&nseq=15


----------



## DLW1945 (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi All 
Lehigh Valley 8104, Norfolk Southern's eighth heritage locomotive,


http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=395939&nseq=0


----------

